# creepy spider sac with lights



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

well we looked at quite a few all over the internet and combined ideas with some new ones of our own.

It's hard to see but I'd guess it's around 3 foot tall.We started of with a chicken wire structure which was then coverd in some fleecy white plant blanket fro the £1 shop.. then a good coating of expanding foam.You dont have to try and get it too smooth as I think it looks better rough..Once dried after around an hour.(cuppa time) it had a coat of black then some brown dry brushed over the top.

Hubby had an idea to light it up with some green LEDS from inside. and it's just as well he didn't try and cover it completely with black as the lights shine through great!!!! we have tried to take some photos but they aren't the best quality.Sorry

The leds have been soldered into some speaker cable that runs down the inside and out of the top. It was funny watching him constantly getting his arm stuck feeding the wires from the leds through a hole in the bottom of the sac.But you cant see any wires or leds from the outside now..

It was then covered in some cheap pound shop web and we will pop on a few spiders on the night. Not sure to run it off some batteries just inside the access hole in the bottom or wire it into the ATX supply with everything else.

He will have a blue led spotlight shining on it like in the photo on the night.

Chicken wire frame









First coat of foam and some paint









]
some web stretched across the surface.. 









with the green leds inside and a blue led spotlight against it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This looks nasty, and I mean that in a good way:jol:


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That my be the the best spider sack that I have seen. Very cool.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is pretty cool. Looks like a bunch of hungry eyes peeping out of the sac.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice sack! The lights look great. And I want that thrown pottery mug & pitcher in the background.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

LOL....Debbie said "nice sac". How many times have we all said that?

That looks great...I LOVE it!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Nice sack! The lights look great. And I want that thrown pottery mug & pitcher in the background.


Always innuendo with you Debby... Love it... AND we'll have to get you some "Good stuff" from Hubby soon before your hormones explode and render you a personalized prop in your own display LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent. Love the leds inside. Do they flicker or are they steady on?
And is there a "Mommy" spider?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

That thing is great! I vote for running it off batteries, that way you can hang it anywhere you want without having to worry about having a plug handy...or hiding the power cord.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

That's a great finished look. A relatively quick project too. Good Job!

I love how the green shines through the foam... I use the same technique for fake fire under my witches cauldron.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

EWW! That's awesome!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Very creepy! I imagine squeaky spidery sounds just looking at it... awesome!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok..I'm gonna have to make a couple of these. Very nice.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is very cool, love it!!!


----------

